# Club Membership Interveiw.



## Jack_bfc (Mar 19, 2014)

I have my interveiw for membership tomorrow evening and wondered what the need for an interveiw is, and just to see if any of you had any funny/interetsing/odd stories involving memebership interviews...

I think I have more questions for them than they do for me though.....


----------



## delc (Mar 19, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			I have my interveiw for membership tomorrow evening and wondered what the need for an interveiw is, and just to see if any of you had any funny/interetsing/odd stories involving memebership interviews...

I think I have more questions for them than they do for me though.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised that any clubs still do this. Generally they just want your money these days!


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 19, 2014)

delc said:



			I'm surprised that any clubs still do this. Generally they just want your money these days! 

Click to expand...

You and me both!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2014)

They are more like an informal chat nowadays where you get welcomed to the club and they answer any of your questions. Its not like the old style interviews


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 19, 2014)

Had mine two weeks ago with the secretary and the captain elect.

It was much more relaxed than I expected and they really made an effort to be welcoming and provide a wealth of information on the club and the various groups who play there.

I left feeling sure I had joined the right club.


----------



## delc (Mar 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			They are more like an informal chat nowadays where you get welcomed to the club and they answer any of your questions. Its not like the old style interviews 

Click to expand...

I suppose they might want to know that the new applicant is a decent sort of chap and has a genuine interest in golf.


----------



## delc (Mar 19, 2014)

I expressed an interest in joining Denham Golf Club a few years ago.  I was told that I had to know and get personal endorsements from 20 existing members before I could even be considered for membership.  As I didn't know any, needless to say I went elsewhere!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 19, 2014)

delc said:



			I expressed an interest in joining Denham Golf Club a few years ago.  I was told that I had to know and get personal endorsements from 20 existing members before I could even be considered for membership.  As I didn't know any, needless to say I went elsewhere!  

Click to expand...

They'd probably heard that you would convince all their senior members that they had the yips and would insist on making the holes bigger :rofl:


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			They are more like an informal chat nowadays where you get welcomed to the club and they answer any of your questions. Its not like the old style interviews 

Click to expand...

Informal chat that I have been instructed to wear a jacket and tie for...mmmmmm
I will have to dig out my funerals/weddings/court case suit now....(only joking if anyone form the club is reading this).....


----------



## shewy (Mar 19, 2014)

I had one and I was promptly told to tuck my shirt in and that I should have had a tie on, I nearly walked out there and then.the icing on the cake was that I had to be accompanied for my first month.
I stood up thanked them politely and said it was not for me.
thing is ive played better municipal courses up in Scotland.
no place in the modern world for stuck up attitudes like this


----------



## cookelad (Mar 19, 2014)

In most cases a bit of a nothing now and I imagine only in extreme circumstances would someone be refused membership based on the interview, the are too many clubs and too many nomads for courses to be as selective as they once were.

I had one about 18months ago which was basically, "Are you aware of the rules of golf? Are you happy with our dress codes and codes of conduct? This is the clubhouse, we have a locker room here, changing rooms and showers here, down here is the spike bar and here the main dining room, so if you'll just sign here welcome to Shooters Hill Golf Club."


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2014)

I had one at my club without realising it was an interview! was just an opportunity for the club manager to explain all the benefits, how the booking systems work, bar card, how to do X Y and Z etc and show me about. And also an opportunity for him to take my money!

I went dressed for golf as i was going for a knock after anyway.


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 19, 2014)

I am consdering joining and the interview is suit and tie, it is my understanding it is just to make sure you are not a hacker and you know what you are talking about.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't see it being a problem Jack probably just to explain to you how the club works.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2014)

and we wonder why less and less people are joining golf clubs........

My friend had an interview at hayling, endorsed by 2 players in the scratch team (one of which is a county player), turned up fully suited and booted and got turned away.

i can only imagine its because he is a tradesman.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 19, 2014)

All the clubs round here are crying out for members but they still have traditions, one of which is the jacket and tie thing. Just to prove you've got one really and you'll be expected to wear it when picking up all the prizes you'll be winning anyway :lol:

I'd be surprised if it's anything more than a chat about how the club works, competitions, booking and a good old hard sell of the social side. No need to commit to anything but probably better not to create the impression you are going to be a "car park golfer".


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			All the clubs round here are crying out for members but they still have traditions, one of which is the jacket and tie thing. Just to prove you've got one really and you'll be expected to wear it when picking up all the prizes you'll be winning anyway :lol:

I'd be surprised if it's anything more than a chat about how the club works, competitions, booking and a good old hard sell of the social side. No need to commit to anything but probably better not to create the impression you are going to be a "car park golfer".
		
Click to expand...

why does it matter if you are a 'car park' golfer though? for me, i couldnt care less if the clubhouse was a tin shack held together by super glue, if the course was good. golf takes long enough as it is (another discussion altogether), without the need to feel obliged to go into the bar afterwards.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 19, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			why does it matter if you are a 'car park' golfer though? for me, i couldnt care less if the clubhouse was a tin shack held together by super glue, if the course was good. golf takes long enough as it is (another discussion altogether), without the need to feel obliged to go into the bar afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I couldn't care less either. It's a free country. However, golf clubs live in the real world where it can be argued that car park golfers contribute proportionatly less to the upkeep of the whole club as they spend nothing over and above their subs. Like you say, another argument entirely and probably covered elsewhere. I know the club Jack is joining and it was purely advice. What he chooses to do is up to him but I wouldn't advise anyone to say at their interview "I'm interested in nothing other than golf and you will rarely see me in the clubhouse other than to enter scores".


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Personally, I couldn't care less either. It's a free country. However, golf clubs live in the real world where it can be argued that car park golfers contribute proportionatly less to the upkeep of the whole club as they spend nothing over and above their subs. Like you say, another argument entirely and probably covered elsewhere. I know the club Jack is joining and it was purely advice. What he chooses to do is up to him but I wouldn't advise anyone to say at their interview "I'm interested in nothing other than golf and you will rarely see me in the clubhouse other than to enter scores". 

Click to expand...

Yeah can't imagine, 'you'll never see my again, just post me my trophies' would go down well


----------



## matt71 (Mar 19, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			I have my interveiw for membership tomorrow evening and wondered what the need for an interveiw is, and just to see if any of you had any funny/interetsing/odd stories involving memebership interviews...

I think I have more questions for them than they do for me though.....
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest what club you joing? Hope your meeting goes well


----------



## dotty001 (Mar 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			They are more like an informal chat nowadays where you get welcomed to the club and they answer any of your questions. Its not like the old style interviews 

Click to expand...

Mine wasn't , 3 committee members , me suited and booted , initial bollocking for not having my forwarding members , then questions about my golf history and why I wanted to join , I've never been so stressed just so I could play regular FFS


----------



## Brian_C (Mar 19, 2014)

The thought of having to wear a jacket and tie to a club interview would actually put me off.  I wore chinos and a smart casual shirt to mine last summer and it was just a casual chat about golfing background, people we both happen to know and family.  He showed me round and introduced be a few people about the place and the club pro.  
  As long as you look "normal" (whatever that is) and can pay the fees that's what really counts.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2014)

As I've said on similar threads, unless you are going for membership of a top 20 course you should ask them what they can offer you. And remind them it's 2014 and this type of palaver is not doing the game any favours when it comes to attracting people.  And best of luck


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 19, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Personally, I couldn't care less either. It's a free country. However, golf clubs live in the real world where it can be argued that car park golfers contribute proportionatly less to the upkeep of the whole club as they spend nothing over and above their subs. Like you say, another argument entirely and probably covered elsewhere. I know the club Jack is joining and it was purely advice. What he chooses to do is up to him but I wouldn't advise anyone to say at their interview "I'm interested in nothing other than golf and you will rarely see me in the clubhouse other than to enter scores". 

Click to expand...



Thats OK. The wifes already got us signed up for the summer ball.. And I have already sampled the Guiness and sussed out how much its going to cost me to get home in a cab when I have to leave the car!!


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 19, 2014)

delc said:



			I expressed an interest in joining Denham Golf Club a few years ago.  I was told that I had to know and get personal endorsements from 20 existing members before I could even be considered for membership.  As I didn't know any, needless to say I went elsewhere!  

Click to expand...

When we enquired about Denham, we were told it would really help if we were Scottish!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 19, 2014)

When I joined a second club as they had a good offer on there were about 20 new members all at the same meeting and the whole committee and the captain were conducting the interview.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 19, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			I am consdering joining and the interview is suit and tie, it is my understanding it is just to make sure you are not a hacker and you know what you are talking about.
		
Click to expand...

yeah cause hackers don't wear suits



:ears:


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 19, 2014)

Still have to have an interview at ours.

As others have said it's pretty informal and nothing to stress about :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Still have to have an interview at ours.

As others have said* it's pretty informal and nothing to stress about* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That is probably true but I can't help thinking it doesn't help to get people through the door.  As Mike H said in one thread, a lot of these issues are looked at through the eyes of existing long standing members, not through the eyes of people who the game /clubs need to keep the membership numbers healthy.

I'd say there are ways of making it more of an friendly introduction, even induction, where if the club desperately wants to find out what type of person they are they can do.  But a suit and tie 'interview' can seem a bit intimidating for some.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2014)

I think wearing a jacket and tie to a golf club interview is simply an easy way of showing respect to the golf club.  They might not care if you turn up in jeans and a tee shirt - but the very fact that you take time to look your best and to ensure that you would definitely meet any dress code they have is you simply being pragmatic - and it's respectful.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think wearing a jacket and tie to a golf club interview is simply an easy way of showing respect to the golf club.  They might not care if you turn up in jeans and a tee shirt - but the very fact that you take time to look your best and to ensure that you would definitely meet any dress code they have is you simply being pragmatic - and it's respectful.
		
Click to expand...

Again you could turn it round and say that the potential member is the punter, the chap or chapesse who is spending their hard earned money with they club.  And if deference and respect needs to be displayed then it is just as much to the *paying* customer.

I just think too many golf clubs still think it's still the 1960s and 70s where being a member was seen as the pinnacle of society, it was seen as having made it, they were doing you a huge favour by letting you join and it was something a lot of people aspired to. Consequently you paid handsomely for the privilege, you had to be accepted though an interview process, you followed their rules and you kind of knew your place.

But society has moved on a bit and I think not enough golf clubs have.  Yes you can get away with all that if you are a top 100 club with all the heritage and a membership waiting list as long as your arm.  But a lot of clubs are not and do not, but don't seem to realise that that mentality won't work that well in 2014.

Socialist worker!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Again you could turn it round and say that the potential member is the punter, the chap or chapesse who is spending their hard earned money with they club.  And if deference and respect needs to be displayed then it is just as much to the *paying* customer.

I just think too many golf clubs still think it's still the 1960s and 70s where being a member was seen as the pinnacle of society, it was seen as having made it, they were doing you a huge favour by letting you join and it was something a lot of people aspired to. Consequently you paid handsomely for the privilege, you had to be accepted though an interview process, you followed their rules and you kind of knew your place.

But society has moved on a bit and I think not enough golf clubs have.  Yes you can get away with all that if you are a top 100 club with all the heritage and a membership waiting list as long as your arm.  But a lot of clubs are not and do not, but don't seem to realise that that mentality won't work that well in 2014.

Socialist worker!!!!

Click to expand...

All true but whatever you might think of a golf club as an institution you are joining a club - and that club has many existing members who care about the club though you as a new joiner might not.  By showing respect to the club you are showing respect to the members - and in any club respect to and for fellow members is pretty important.  Further - we all know that in golf showing respect and consideration to your fellow players is a  crucial part of the game.  So what you are doing by wearing a suit to the interview is demonstrating that you understand the meaning of respect and consideration.  Unfortunately with comments about you being the payer and hence the club should be showing you respect is rather exemplary of our 'it's all about me' thinking society.  Which I am sure that you are not part of - being a socialist worker


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 19, 2014)

Depends what sort of Club it is imo.

If a proprietary/company owned one, then pre-membership interview is likely to be casual and intro to facilities and routines. If Member-owned one, then it's reasonable to do a little checking as to suitability of becoming part of 'the club'.

Remember that you are interviewing them as much as they are you - but don't push that too hard, unless you decide you don't like the place.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 19, 2014)

The only club I would be prepared to wear a shirt and tie for would be Augusta National...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2014)

Hope it goes well - expect it will be the normal get to know you and answer all your questions type of informal interview 

I wore a suit and tie - helps present a good image.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 19, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			I am consdering joining and the interview is suit and tie, it is my understanding it is just to make sure you are not a hacker and you know what you are talking about.
		
Click to expand...



Where are you looking to join Harry?


----------



## nemicu (Mar 19, 2014)

I remember my first club interview with fond memories. Three committee members and the secretary plus the club captain - talk about nervous! I needn't have been though - the whole interview turned out to be a "speed dating" affair with me moving from table to table to be informed about club rules, club social calendar, club history, general chit-chat. Believe it or not, a bell was rung to sound the time to move to the next "interviewer"- a strict 10 session with each. When I asked why, the simple answer was from the club secretary: "It's to stop old Ted from going on too much about club history - he always goes on about the war and German bombs and stuff. The bell is to stop him in his tracks otherwise we'd be here all night. I'd rather have a drink in the bar - wouldn't you?"
Too right. 
A jacket and tie affair (blazer actually preferred) but nonetheless pretty informal and a drink or two to get acquainted with the committee. The club captain even bought the first drinks - a feat he never achieved again in all the following years I knew him, lol. Good club and great memories but certainly not the daunting affair I thought it would be.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 19, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			The only club I would be prepared to wear a shirt and tie for would be Augusta National...
		
Click to expand...

You and Hackerkhan aren't really talking about the type of clubs the rest of us are, if you want to play golf, find a course that fits your budget and play away. 

If you want to join a golf club, put some effort in, wear a shirt and tie and treat it like the life changing opportunity it is.

You'd make an effort for a job interview,  why not a golf club interview. 

It is a two way process, to see what either party has to offer, but the typical company/customer relationship doesn't work at members golf clubs.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 19, 2014)

Recent experience with this, members club, loads of history and tradition, I was a bit nervous leading up to it.

Turned out to be a 30 minute discussion about my golfing history, why I wanted to join the club etc, was I interested in playing in club matches, recommendations for integrating myself into the club. All good stuff, very informal and made me realise I was joining a club where the members treat the club and each other with respect. 

I wore a suit (I wear one for work, bt would have worn one anyway) as it just seemed the right way to go.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 19, 2014)

therod said:



			You and Hackerkhan aren't really talking about the type of clubs the rest of us are, if you want to play golf, find a course that fits your budget and play away. 

If you want to join a golf club, put some effort in, wear a shirt and tie and treat it like the life changing opportunity it is.

You'd make an effort for a job interview,  why not a golf club interview. 

It is a two way process, to see what either party has to offer, but the typical company/customer relationship doesn't work at members golf clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just curious... What's live changing about joining a golf club 

Golf is a sport to me, so a golf club is not somewhere I intend to spend most of my social life. Maybe when I'm a little older I will see a different side but for now show me the first tee and the path to the car park from the 18th.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 19, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm just curious... What's live changing about joining a golf club 

Golf is a sport to me, so a golf club is not somewhere I intend to spend most of my social life. Maybe when I'm a little older I will see a different side but for now show me the first tee and the path to the car park from the 18th.
		
Click to expand...



Fair enough, the club isn't the cornerstone of my social life, I don't do the quiz nights or bridge evenings 

Maybe life changing is a bit pompous, life affirming maybe. 

If you don't want to be part of the club, that's fine. If you decide that you wanted  more than a quick 18 then you'd have to put a bit more effort in.

There's a whole world of club matches, away days, pro ams, mixed winter foresomes to get stuck into, all you have to do is wear a tie:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 19, 2014)

When I joined spalding it was just a chat with the secretary and he took me for a walk round the club and introduced me to useful people like the steward and the captain. I could not join until I had the interview/chat so couldn't play, but he had gave me a couple of vouchers for complimentary rounds the week before when I first went to inquire about membership, so had a couple of games on the course before joining to see how it was.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 20, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			why does it matter if you are a 'car park' golfer though? for me, i couldnt care less if the clubhouse was a tin shack held together by super glue, if the course was good. golf takes long enough as it is (another discussion altogether), without the need to feel obliged to go into the bar afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Simply because the economics of most golf clubs are dependent on bar and catering revenues as well as memberships/green fees


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 20, 2014)

shewy said:



			I had one and I was promptly told to tuck my shirt in and that I should have had a tie on, I nearly walked out there and then.the icing on the cake was that I had to be accompanied for my first month.
I stood up thanked them politely and said it was not for me.
thing is ive played better municipal courses up in Scotland.
no place in the modern world for stuck up attitudes like this
		
Click to expand...

Presumably a failed to bother preparing for the interview, a simple check on the dress code should have given you a clue, why would you turn up for an interview with your shirt out anyway?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 20, 2014)

therod said:



			You and Hackerkhan aren't really talking about the type of clubs the rest of us are, if you want to play golf, find a course that fits your budget and play away. 

If you want to join a golf club, put some effort in, wear a shirt and tie and treat it like the life changing opportunity it is.

*You'd make an effort for a job interview,  why not a golf club interview. *

It is a two way process, to see what either party has to offer, but the typical company/customer relationship doesn't work at members golf clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Because one is a ways of supporting your family, lifestyle and has a major impact on how you live your life.  And the other is a hobby or pass time

Actually I do kind of get what you are saying, but it's just the whole 'suit, tie, interview' that seems a bit anachronistic for wanting to do a hobby/pass time. Especially when membership numbers are down.  But may be the club in question has a huge waiting list and can get away with it, so fair play to them.


----------



## hovis (Mar 20, 2014)

therod said:



			You'd make an effort for a job interview,  why not a golf club interview. 

.
		
Click to expand...

because at a job interview i want their money so i want to impress.   an interview to be a member of a golf club?  really?  never had to sit an interview before to persuade someone to take upwards of 1.5k of my money.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

therod said:



			Fair enough, the club isn't the cornerstone of my social life, I don't do the quiz nights or bridge evenings 

Maybe life changing is a bit pompous, life affirming maybe. 

If you don't want to be part of the club, that's fine. If you decide that you wanted  more than a quick 18 then you'd have to put a bit more effort in.

There's a whole world of club matches, away days, pro ams, mixed winter foresomes to get stuck into, all you have to do is wear a tie:thup:
		
Click to expand...

All of that is available to me at my golf club, no tie required.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

ger147 said:



			All of that is available to me at my golf club, no tie required.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 20, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Same here.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't wear a tie either, but would have if the occasion required. 

The job interview example doesnt work literally, but it's still a meeting at which both parties are hoping to impress enough reach a mutually beneficial conclusion.

When I played rugby, there was a post match blazer and tie expectation. It's not an interview as such, but still a sporting dress code expectation.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 20, 2014)

hovis said:



			because at a job interview i want their money so i want to impress.   an interview to be a member of a golf club?  really?  never had to sit an interview before to persuade someone to take upwards of 1.5k of my money.
		
Click to expand...


You're not comparing like with like though, the op isn't joining a course, he's joining a club.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2014)

therod said:



			You're not comparing like with like though, the op isn't joining a course, he's joining a club.
		
Click to expand...

You do know know that this means that you are going to have to explain the difference between being a member of a golf club and having an annual season ticket to play a golf course.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2014)

therod said:



			When I played rugby, there was a post match blazer and tie expectation. It's not an interview as such, but still a sporting dress code expectation.
		
Click to expand...

Often in the forlorn hope the 'smart' dress might mean less riotous behaviour!

While some of the 'traditions' of Rugby are fabulous (eg. buying the guy you've been trying to smash for the last hour and a half), It always seemed very strange to see well dressed guys getting up to ridiculous antics!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 20, 2014)

What frustrates me is the insistance of ties, this is coming from a Business sense, and clearly this has links to the historical way of running a golf club.

If I got told I had to interview with the Pro/Captain/Sec/whoever, I would have absolutely no issue with it. I feel however, that turning up in a suit with an open collar, is just as smart as with a tie.

This may be a personal thing though. I get the feeling/massively hope , that ties die out in the next 20 years. Completely pointless accessories, that I would argue don't add anything, and don't look any smarter than without.

Just my little rant, aaaaaand done. This maybe bourn by having to wear a tie in the office, despite being non-client facing 95% of the time. (and when I do see clients, most of them are open collar anyway!!)


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd probably turn up from work, in which case I'd wearing jeans, shoes, shirt and a suit like jacket.

Which is what I will do at our AGM in a couple of weeks, and I have put my name down for the management committee.

I'm not going out of my way to wear clothing I wouldnt normally wear just to part with my own money!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 20, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			I'd probably turn up from work, in which case I'd wearing jeans, shoes, shirt and a suit like jacket.
		
Click to expand...

Wait a minute, your user name is _The Jezster_, you wear jeans, a shirt and suit like jacket at work.  You're Jeremy Clarkson!!!


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

The level of pomposity on this forum nearly makes me wet my pants with laughter at times.  So just to confirm, if you have to wear a tie and pass a 'test' satisfying some guys who still think it is 1956 you are joining a club, if not you are buying a season ticket to play golf. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

Played yesterday at the Berkshire - stunning course , wonderful lunch and we were all required to wear a jacket and tie whilst having lunch 

It felt smart and distinguished and blended in with the whole atmosphere and clubhouse. High standards on and off the course where maintained and it was great to feel a part of it all


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 20, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			What frustrates me is the insistance of ties, this is coming from a Business sense, and clearly this has links to the historical way of running a golf club.

If I got told I had to interview with the Pro/Captain/Sec/whoever, I would have absolutely no issue with it. I feel however, that turning up in a suit with an open collar, is just as smart as with a tie.

This may be a personal thing though. I get the feeling/massively hope , that ties die out in the next 20 years. Completely pointless accessories, that I would argue don't add anything, and don't look any smarter than without.

Just my little rant, aaaaaand done. This maybe bourn by having to wear a tie in the office, despite being non-client facing 95% of the time. (and when I do see clients, most of them are open collar anyway!!)
		
Click to expand...


I ddnt expect to create such a debate with my OP, impessive forum I must say!!!!
I agree about the tie thing. I work in an office enviroment for a multi billion dollar company, and I sit in many client faced meetings and interview prospective candidates for senior positions on a regular basis.


I never wear a tie and less than half of my colleagues do these days.

I have had to dig one out of the wardrobe with my suit jacket for the golf 'inetrveiw' tonight...

It will be something I will tolerate to be a memeber of the club and hope atitudes change with the passage of time.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wear smart shirt etc to work 5 days a week, the last thing I want is to have to wear it to go to the golf course. I think I am the epitome of a car park member and proud!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played yesterday at the Berkshire - stunning course , wonderful lunch and we were all required to wear a jacket and tie whilst having lunch 

It felt smart and distinguished and blended in with the whole atmosphere and clubhouse. High standards on and off the course where maintained and it was great to feel a part of it all
		
Click to expand...

I played Turnberry last year and had lunch overlooking the 18th green on the Ailsa course where Tom Watson famously triumphed over Jack Nicklaus after their Duel in the Sun. The course was in fantastic condition and it was superb to have had the chance to play at such a famous venue. No tie was required.

I also played at Gleneagles last year over the PGA Centenary course which is hosting this year's Ryder Cup. The meal afterwards in the sumptuous clubhouse was lovely and the day was made all the more enjoyable by the warmest of welcomes from the starter, all the complimentary goodies and tips for how to play some of the trickier holes ahead. Again, no tie was required.

So in my experinece, there is no correlation whatsoever between the quality of the golf course, the clubhouse, the overall enjoyment of a day's golf at a top class golf course and the requirement to wear a tie.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 20, 2014)

I think the modern day interviews are just to check there are no facial tattoos or earings!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think the modern day interviews are just to check there are no facial tattoos or earings!
		
Click to expand...

[BITE]

Why would this matter? DfT? 

[/BITE]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

ger147 said:



			I played Turnberry last year and had lunch overlooking the 18th green on the Ailsa course where Tom Watson famously triumphed over Jack Nicklaus after their Duel in the Sun. The course was in fantastic condition and it was superb to have had the chance to play at such a famous venue. No tie was required.

I also played at Gleneagles last year over the PGA Centenary course which is hosting this year's Ryder Cup. The meal afterwards in the sumptuous clubhouse was lovely and the day was made all the more enjoyable by the warmest of welcomes from the starter, all the complimentary goodies and tips for how to play some of the trickier holes ahead. Again, no tie was required.

So in my experinece, there is no correlation whatsoever between the quality of the golf course, the clubhouse, the overall enjoyment of a day's golf at a top class golf course and the requirement to wear a tie.
		
Click to expand...

There isn't 

But if you were asked to wear a tie - would you say no and go elsewhere 

Would people turn down golf days out because they would have to wear a tie 

A lot of societies or club matches require you to wear club/society tie and jacket to the after meal - I'm guessing people wouldn't play in these then 

If people just want to play golf then go home then they would have no need to wear jacket and tie etc 

But a lot of people want to gain the full experience of being a member of a golf club which includes representing the club in matches etc - that's a different experience to just playing golf.

Can understand people just being a car park golfer and some clubs are ok with them but I prefer to gain the full experience of being a member at a golf club


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There isn't 

But if you were asked to wear a tie - would you say no and go elsewhere 

Would people turn down golf days out because they would have to wear a tie 

A lot of societies or club matches require you to wear club/society tie and jacket to the after meal - I'm guessing people wouldn't play in these then 

If people just want to play golf then go home then they would have no need to wear jacket and tie etc 

But a lot of people want to gain the full experience of being a member of a golf club which includes representing the club in matches etc - that's a different experience to just playing golf.

Can understand people just being a car park golfer and some clubs are ok with them but I prefer to gain the full experience of being a member at a golf club
		
Click to expand...

I agree that that is the situation as we speak, but in an ideal world, if you had the decision, would you enforce a suit and tie in all of these situations? And if so, why/why not?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played yesterday at the Berkshire - stunning course , wonderful lunch and we were all required to wear a jacket and tie whilst having lunch 

It felt smart and distinguished and blended in with the whole atmosphere and clubhouse. High standards on and off the course where maintained and it was great to feel a part of it all
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a palaver if you then go out and play the other course after Lunch though! 

Still best day's Golf in the South though imo!

As for ties vs open-necked...tie is much smarter imo. That open area with (or maybe without) buttons needs to be hidden/broken up imo. Bow Tie doesn't do it either, merely focusing attention elsewhere.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There isn't 

But if you were asked to wear a tie - would you say no and go elsewhere 

Would people turn down golf days out because they would have to wear a tie 

A lot of societies or club matches require you to wear club/society tie and jacket to the after meal - I'm guessing people wouldn't play in these then 

If people just want to play golf then go home then they would have no need to wear jacket and tie etc 

But a lot of people want to gain the full experience of being a member of a golf club which includes representing the club in matches etc - that's a different experience to just playing golf.

Can understand people just being a car park golfer and some clubs are ok with them but I prefer to gain the full experience of being a member at a golf club
		
Click to expand...

You do not require a tie to sample the full experience of golf club membership.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I agree that that is the situation as we speak, but in an ideal world, if you had the decision, would you enforce a suit and tie in all of these situations? And if so, why/why not?
		
Click to expand...


Yes I would continue to see jacket and ties in club matches and society meets etc 

Because it's I tradition that I like and agree with


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

ger147 said:



			You do not require a tie to sample the full experience of golf club membership.
		
Click to expand...

In a lot of members clubs you do. Ie Club matches etc


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In a lot of members clubs you do. Ie Club matches etc
		
Click to expand...

And in a lot you don't.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 20, 2014)

Isn't it Lytham Green Drive you mentioned you were joining?

If so, then you've no need for shirt and tie normally.  I've been there many times and never had to wear either.  Granted I can understand that there are particular occasions, like presentation nights or a members interview where they ask for shirt, tie & jacket  but on any normal occasion you'll be fine.

It's a nice course and a nice club, all the members I've met there have been really nice.  Apart from one of my best mates who plays there.  Obviously I class him as a complete tool


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

ger147 said:



			And in a lot you don't.
		
Click to expand...

And at those clubs you won't need to wear a tie. But that doesn't mean all clubs should follow either path


----------



## IanG (Mar 20, 2014)

In our club we get provided with a club tie when we first join so we have no excuse  - though ironically I've never had to wear it yet !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			The level of pomposity on this forum nearly makes me wet my pants with laughter at times.  So just to confirm, if you have to wear a tie and pass a 'test' satisfying some guys who still think it is 1956 you are joining a club, if not you are buying a season ticket to play golf. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - but if you drive into the club car park; play the course; then when finished playing get back in the car - then what is the difference between that and having an annual season ticket to play a course.  You certainly aren't being a full and active member of a golf club.  You are paying your Â£Â£Â£s to have free access to a golf course at just about any time you choose.  A course which will almost certainly need funds in addition to your subs to be maintained in the condition that you find it.  

Golf clubs would simply like to think that all members would do their bit to become part of and contribute to the great whole and good.  I think some interview panels might be a little upset though wouldn't say so if you dressed-down for an interview when it is just as easy to dress up.  Why not just accept that you might be doing the right thing by making an effort - why try and undermine or belittle things just because you think and know that you can.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Golf clubs would simply like to think that all members *would do their bit to become part of and contribute to the great whole and good*. I think some interview panels might be a little upset though wouldn't say so if you dressed-down for an interview when it is just as easy to dress up. Why not just accept that you might be doing the right thing by making an effort - why try and undermine or belittle things just because you think and know that you can.
		
Click to expand...

I do that at my club without wearing a tie i.e. I take part in comps, I have attended functions, I visit the bar after a round, I have visited with my family to eat/drink/socialise when I'm not playing golf, I have volunteered to help at divot repair nights and at Open Days.  I attended the AGM and voted on the resolutions, I donated a nice prize to a recent fundraising night for a local charity and have recently been invited to join a new sub committee.

The two are not connected in any way, shape or form.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry - but if you drive into the club car park; play the course; then when finished playing get back in the car - then what is the difference between that and having an annual season ticket to play a course.  You certainly aren't being a full and active member of a golf club.  You are paying your Â£Â£Â£s to have free access to a golf course at just about any time you choose.  A course which will almost certainly need funds in addition to your subs to be maintained in the condition that you find it.  

Golf clubs would simply like to think that all members would do their bit to become part of and contribute to the great whole and good.  I think some interview panels might be a little upset though wouldn't say so if you dressed-down for an interview when it is just as easy to dress up.  Why not just accept that you might be doing the right thing by making an effort - why try and undermine or belittle things just because you think and know that you can.
		
Click to expand...

Could you quote where I said I do that I only ever see the car park and the course?  Could you also point out evidence that you can only be a contributing member of a golf club if you wore a collar and tie to an interview?

What I find incredibly irritating are your constant claims that anyone not doing things *your way* (as evidenced on countless threads) are actually getting everything very wrong and contributing to the downfall of golf, society and mankind in general.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

ger147 said:



			I do that at my club without wearing a tie i.e. I take part in comps, I have attended functions, I visit the bar after a round, I have visited with my family to eat/drink/socialise when I'm not playing golf, I have volunteered to help at divot repair nights and at Open Days.  I attended the AGM and voted on the resolutions, I donated a nice prize to a recent fundraising night for a local charity and have recently been invited to join a new sub committee.

The two are not connected in any way, shape or form.
		
Click to expand...

As we discussed earlier - its all dependant on what each persons club decides. 

if they dont want their club players to wear shirt and tie after matches thats fine 

I think what SILH was describing the difference between "car park golfers" and "fully integrated club golfers"

The standard of dress will be different at each club - there is no right or wrong answer


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The standard of dress will be different at each club - there is no right or wrong answer
		
Click to expand...

I'm not the one inferring that one way is "right" or "better".


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

ger147 said:



			I'm not the one inferring that one way is "right" or "better".
		
Click to expand...

There does appear to be a slight attitude towards clubs that do require a tie etc


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sorry - but if you drive into the club car park; play the course; then when finished playing get back in the car - then what is the difference between that and having an annual season ticket to play a course.  You certainly aren't being a full and active member of a golf club.  You are paying your Â£Â£Â£s to have free access to a golf course at just about any time you choose.  A course which will almost certainly need funds in addition to your subs to be maintained in the condition that you find it.  

Golf clubs would simply like to think that all members would do their bit to become part of and contribute to the great whole and good.  I think some interview panels might be a little upset though wouldn't say so if you dressed-down for an interview when it is just as easy to dress up.  Why not just accept that you might be doing the right thing by making an effort - why try and undermine or belittle things just because you think and know that you can.
		
Click to expand...

Free access to the course? Er no we pay the same as everyone else. That inlcudes the annual bar levy etc


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There does appear to be a slight attitude towards clubs that do require a tie etc
		
Click to expand...

And yet I detect the exact opposite i.e. an attitude of looking down on golfers who don't wear a tie e.g. the comments about car park golfers, not being a full & active member etc. all associated with the wearing of a tie.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Free access to the course? Er no we pay the same as everyone else. That inlcudes the annual bar levy etc
		
Click to expand...

But do you put any money behind the bar beyond your levy ?

As has been stated golf clubs need more than just subs to survive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

ger147 said:



			And yet I detect the exact opposite i.e. an attitude of looking down on golfers who don't wear a tie e.g. the comments about car park golfers, not being a full & active member etc. all associated with the wearing of a tie.
		
Click to expand...

I think the tie has been taken out of proportion.

The question is how many would have turned down the society meet yesterday because it involved having to wear a tie and jacket afterwards


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But do you put any money behind the bar beyond your levy ?

As has been stated golf clubs need more than just subs to survive.
		
Click to expand...

nope not really, Ide be willing to bet that a lot of clubs would struggle massively without thier car park members. As far as I am concerned my subs are to play golf. I am unlikely to go to the club for a drink as it in the middle of nowhere and as I play early I am not going to use the bar thm either.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so glad that we females do not have to face the whole Tie or no Tie question.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			nope not really, Ide be willing to bet that a lot of clubs would struggle massively without thier car park members.
		
Click to expand...

So you dont think clubs need money over the bar ?

If everyone was car park golfers then the subs would be increased to offset the lack of funds going into the club. 

So whilst you play golf and then disappear maybe realise that your subs are being kept at that level because other members are putting money behind the bar on a regular occasions.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you dont think clubs need money over the bar ?

If everyone was car park golfers then the subs would be increased to offset the lack of funds going into the club. 

So whilst you play golf and then disappear maybe realise that your subs are being kept at that level because other members are putting money behind the bar on a regular occasions.
		
Click to expand...


Close the bar and just have a portacabin and a nice course, I pay to play golf. your tone seems to suggest that members who play and little else are somehow a burden on the club but the reailty is the comlpete opposite. Would you really turn away 20 members and the additional 20,000 a year that it would bring?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Close the bar and just have a portacabin and a nice course, I pay to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

And then all the members that are at the golf club for more than just golf will leave - means your membership reduces in numbers and you still need a great deal of money to allow a nice course to survive and your fees increase.

A portacabin only at a course wont attract many members joining.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A portacabin only at a course wont attract many members joining.
		
Click to expand...


Works for Dundonald  - http://www.dundonaldlinks.com/


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I'm so glad that we females do not have to face the whole Tie or no Tie question.
		
Click to expand...

In the interests of fairness, the ladies should all wear fascinators in the bar


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

davidg2010uk said:



			Works for Dundonald  - http://www.dundonaldlinks.com/

Click to expand...

Where we already know its a lot cheaper for membership and will only attract people that just want to play golf. But it does have a bar and a restaurant for people does it not ?


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And then all the members that are at the golf club for more than just golf will leave - means your membership reduces in numbers and you still need a great deal of money to allow a nice course to survive and your fees increase.

A portacabin only at a course wont attract many members joining.
		
Click to expand...

While  I agree it wouldnt be the most welcoming of courses, I'd be willing to bet a course in top nick but with little in the way of a bar or clubhouse would actually do rather well.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where we already know its a lot cheaper for membership and will only attract people that just want to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Not really mate, Â£1300 a year for the West of Scotland is not, by any stretch of the imagination, cheap.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			While  I agree it wouldnt be the most welcoming of courses, I'd be willing to bet a course in top nick but with little in the way of a bar or clubhouse would actually do rather well.
		
Click to expand...

Only if the fees were high enough to allow the course to be kept in top nick


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Not really mate, Â£1300 a year for the West of Scotland is not, by any stretch of the imagination, cheap.
		
Click to expand...


That is expensive for north of the border.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only if the fees were high enough to allow the course to be kept in top nick
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me.


----------



## scottbrown (Mar 20, 2014)

Just to add some fuel to the fire and tip some of the arguments on there head...

I play at a private members club with circa 700 members. We have a bar levy of Â£50 pa and tbf a decent bar and changing rooms serving not bad food with footy on etc. 
however the bar and facilities as a stand alone profit centre runs at a loss every year and is picked up out of the membership fees, thus meaning that if we were to shut the bar and just have a cabin, at least in theory our subs would reduce. 

However the club makes a surplus each year and so shutting the operation has never been a consideration as it makes a club IMO.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As we discussed earlier - its all dependant on what each persons club decides. 

if they dont want their club players to wear shirt and tie after matches thats fine 

I think what SILH was describing the difference between "car park golfers" and "fully integrated club golfers"

The standard of dress will be different at each club - there is no right or wrong answer
		
Click to expand...

That's what I am saying - and clubs would like all members to be the latter.  

All I am suggesting is that one little way that might indicate you are more likely to be integrated would be that you turn up 'conventionally' dressed for an 'interview' rather than dressed-down in what *could *be perceived to be challenging the traditional norm of club membership.  And I am not suggesting for a second that someone who doesn't dress-up won't become a fully integrated member - it's simply perception and showing respect to the club - especially if you don't really know much about the club.  

Why is it so hard to simply accept that a golf club interview panel might quite like potential members to make an effort.  It shows a willingness to 'become part of' and not an indication of 'I'll do it my way'.  Surely in life our default start position should be to show respect and courtesy to others.  We all know that some golf clubs might prefer jacket and tie to be worn for an interview - so unless you know otherwise surely it's easier to just take that view.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Fine with me.
		
Click to expand...


What about the rest of the membership though ? The ones that use the bar and facilities , and the societies that go to the club.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 20, 2014)

I have noticed that over the last 10 years the wearing of ties generally has become less common.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 20, 2014)

I think this thread has lost its way a bit and has turned into another one about the rights and wrongs of car park members. If you want to join a club and the like to uphold the ways of an interview and expect you to wear a tie and jacket for certain things then so be it. If your not happy with that then join another club.

i really do not see how this has turned into an argument. From what I understand from the OP he was just asking about this old tradition and seeing if other places are still doing it.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Why is it so hard to simply accept that a golf club interview panel might quite like potential members to make an effort.  It shows a willingness to 'become part of' and not an indication of 'I'll do it my way'.  Surely in life our default start position should be to show respect and courtesy to others.
		
Click to expand...

And why is it so hard for you to accept that many golf clubs do not equate making an effort to the wearing of a tie?


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			i really do not see how this has turned into an argument. From what I understand from the OP he was just asking about this old tradition and seeing if other places are still doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Because there were accusations and assertions that If you weren't that keen on tie wearing, or willing to put yourself forward for an interview akin to interrogation, that you were automatically a car park golfer with no interest on fully integrating into a club.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about the rest of the membership though ? The ones that use the bar and facilities , and the societies that go to the club.
		
Click to expand...

What about them? Join somwhere else


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 20, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Because there were accusations and assertions that If you weren't that keen on tie wearing, or willing to put yourself forward for an interview akin to interrogation, that you were automatically a car park golfer with no interest on fully integrating into a club.
		
Click to expand...

That was why I asked about how this has turned into an argument. Some people do not have time in their day to frequent the clubhouse after every round of golf. Someone with a young family might have other commitments on a Saturday afternoon. 

Tie or or no tie, if you want to join a club that still requires that then you have to go with the traditions. I do not care either way, I have several suits and a blazer and plenty of ties, it is not a hassle to wear them.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			While  I agree it wouldnt be the most welcoming of courses, I'd be willing to bet a course in top nick but with little in the way of a bar or clubhouse would actually do rather well.
		
Click to expand...

Have you one in mind guest100718 ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			What about them? Join somwhere else
		
Click to expand...

Well without them you wouldnt have a golf club and your fees would rise dramatically


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 20, 2014)

Well it's all done and dusted and I am a fully paid up member of a golf club!

As most people said it was very informal, I asked more questions than they did, then spent more time being shown how to use the booking system!

I've got the badge the swipe card and the diary! 

I just need the handicap now and I will be officially one of you lot! 

They are going to check if my HC is valid from last year then I will ready to go!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Well it's all done and dusted and I am a fully paid up member of a golf club!

As most people said it was very informal, I asked more questions than they did, then spent more time being shown how to use the booking system!

I've got the badge the swipe card and the diary! 

I just need the handicap now and I will be officially one of you lot! 

They are going to check if my HC is valid from last year then I will ready to go!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on joining the ranks of golf club membership. I hope your new club is a good fit.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 20, 2014)

nice one jack


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Mar 20, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Well it's all done and dusted and I am a fully paid up member of a golf club!

As most people said it was very informal, I asked more questions than they did, then spent more time being shown how to use the booking system!

I've got the badge the swipe card and the diary! 

I just need the handicap now and I will be officially one of you lot! 

They are going to check if my HC is valid from last year then I will ready to go!
		
Click to expand...

Well done.
My interview, not that long back, was a "welcome to the club" chat considering I was embarking on a minimum Â£1000 a year commitment.
As for wearing a collar and tie or black tie and penguin suit I did it for 35 years during my working life and now just bluddy hate it but.... I have a choice to comply, if I want to participate socially (and I do frequently) or play elsewhere.
I have a "Captain's last dinner/dance" Saturday evening, smart casual, and two lunches in the week, collar and tie.
I prefer smart casual but.......I'll support all three as the lunches are "teams" I play with.*
I play about 3 times a week and always shower, change and socialise in the clubhouse with the groups I play with.

* Not a "normal" week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Free access to the course? Er no we pay the same as everyone else. That inlcudes the annual bar levy etc
		
Click to expand...

Once you have paid your subs your access to the course is then 'free' - that's pretty obviously I think what I was meaning by that statement.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

scottbrown said:



			...however the bar and facilities as a stand alone profit centre runs at a loss every year and is picked up out of the membership fees, thus meaning that if we were to shut the bar and just have a cabin, at least in theory our subs would reduce.
		
Click to expand...

Fine - but how many societies, visitors and entries to Open comps would you get?  Unless you are a pretty darned tip top special course (with no bar? anyway) I hazard a guess that you would get very few - and that would seriously impact a club's balance sheet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

ger147 said:



			And why is it so hard for you to accept that many golf clubs do not equate making an effort to the wearing of a tie?
		
Click to expand...

All I am saying is that dressing up for an interview indicates a recognition of the fact that members clubs have traditions - some of which they will have relaxed - but it is a nice indication of you understanding that members clubs have traditions.  Dressing-down and however you wish does rather give the impression that you are not really that bothered if someone interviewing you might rfeally have preferred a shirt and tie - showing respect to the club and it's traditions.

If you know the club is totally relaxed about such things than no problem at all - wear whatever you want.  But where you don;t there is never any harm in showing you care by ensuring you are dressed as they could possibly wish you to be.

And that's all.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Well it's all done and dusted and I am a fully paid up member of a golf club!

As most people said it was very informal, I asked more questions than they did, then spent more time being shown how to use the booking system!

I've got the badge the swipe card and the diary! 

I just need the handicap now and I will be officially one of you lot! 

They are going to check if my HC is valid from last year then I will ready to go!
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest - were you wearing a shirt and tie (and even a jacket) and was the interviewer(s).

Did you feel comfortable?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			All I am saying is that dressing up for an interview indicates a recognition of the fact that members clubs have traditions - some of which they will have relaxed - but it is a nice indication of you understanding that members clubs have traditions.  Dressing-down and however you wish does rather give the impression that you are not really that bothered if someone interviewing you might rfeally have preferred a shirt and tie - showing respect to the club and it's traditions.

If you know the club is totally relaxed about such things than no problem at all - wear whatever you want.  But where you don;t there is never any harm in showing you care by ensuring you are dressed as they could possibly wish you to be.

And that's all.
		
Click to expand...

It may be your opinion but it's certainly not shared by me or many others.

Turning up on time, being polite etc. are far more important than wearing a tie in my view. And as per usual, you refuse to acknowledge a point of view other than your own.


----------



## mikee247 (Mar 21, 2014)

delc said:



			I expressed an interest in joining Denham Golf Club a few years ago.  I was told that I had to know and get personal endorsements from 20 existing members before I could even be considered for membership.  As I didn't know any, needless to say I went elsewhere!  

Click to expand...

That is just shocking in todays world.   And we wonder why people still think that golf clubs are full of a bunch of antiquated, out of touch, stuck up pompous twits?  Unbelievable.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

ger147 said:



			It may be your opinion but it's certainly not shared by me or many others.

Turning up on time, being polite etc. are far more important than wearing a tie in my view. And as per usual, you refuse to acknowledge a point of view other than your own.
		
Click to expand...

I quite acknowledge other points of view - I am not saying you or they are wrong.  

I just think that here is no harm in wearing a shirt and tie (and jacket) to an interview of a members golf club.  If you don't care that the interviewer might just think 'would have been nice if he'd made a little bit more of an effort' then fine by me.  You might well think such thinking old-fashioned and stuffy - but hey ho - there are some traditionalist and maybe slightly old fashioned and stuffy committee members out there.  Why even bother taking that chance when it is easy to 'conform' to the stereotype and does nobody any harm.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2014)

When our place was full and we had a waiting list, at interview, we made it clear that we didn't welcome car park members. The budgets were calculated on the basis that each members added value could allow the club to spend more on the course etc as ell as keep subscriptions to a level that was the best we could do, so everyone contributed and everyone benefitted!

Things have changed now and virtually anyone can join, but to make up for the car park members we have to increase the potential membership limit


----------



## ger147 (Mar 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I quite acknowledge other points of view - I am not saying you or they are wrong. 

I just think that here is no harm in wearing a shirt and tie (and jacket) to an interview of a members golf club. If you don't care that the interviewer might just think 'would have been nice if he'd made a little bit more of an effort' then fine by me. You might well think such thinking old-fashioned and stuffy - but hey ho - there are some traditionalist and maybe slightly old fashioned and stuffy committee members out there. Why even bother taking that chance when it is easy to 'conform' to the stereotype and does nobody any harm.
		
Click to expand...

There you go again - linking the not wearing of a tie to "not caring", "making an effort" etc.  In summary, all of your posts in this thread equate to tie = good, no tie = bad.  That in my view is complete nonsense, hence why I am challenging it.

As a committee member myself, making an effort is turning up on time, being polite, have done a wee bit of research about the club beforehand etc.  Tie or no tie is completely irrelevant.

Many folk don't turn up at all or cancel at the last minute, others turn up late and one or two have had to answer an "important call" in the middle of the chat.  I'll happily take someone who turns up on time, is polite and has questions to ask over a late comer on their mobile in a tie.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out of interest - were you wearing a shirt and tie (and even a jacket) and was the interviewer(s).

Did you feel comfortable?
		
Click to expand...

We were instructed to wear jacket and tie when invited for the interveiw...

Interveiwed by the captain/ vice captian and secretery who had club blazers and shirt and tie.

No, i didnt feel comfortable and still think it was unnecessary. The interveiw (chat) was informal and didn't lend itself to require formal attire at all. I just think its another case of 'because thats how we've always done it'...

Things like that I will tolerate (have to). I agree with a common sense aproach when it comes to golfing attire and whats worn around the clubhouse.. Some rules seem to be for rules sake and not moving with the times though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

ger147 said:



			There you go again - linking the not wearing of a tie to "not caring", "making an effort" etc.  In summary, all of your posts in this thread equate to tie = good, no tie = bad.  That in my view is complete nonsense, hence why I am challenging it.

As a committee member myself, making an effort is turning up on time, being polite, have done a wee bit of research about the club beforehand etc.  Tie or no tie is completely irrelevant.

Many folk don't turn up at all or cancel at the last minute, others turn up late and one or two have had to answer an "important call" in the middle of the chat.  I'll happily take someone who turns up on time, is polite and has questions to ask over a late comer on their mobile in a tie.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not linking anything with anything.  I'n suggesting what a committee member's perception might be of an interviewee.  And they *might *think 'could have made more of an effort'.  I am *not *saying 'tie good' - 'no tie bad' at all.  And I am *not *saying a committee member will think that - but they might.  I accept that many believe that what you wear makes no difference to others perception of you - or are just not bothered.  But in an interview (forgetting for a moment whether the interview is in itself an anachronism) if you care what others think of you then why take that chance.  Each to his or her own.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm not linking anything with anything. I'n suggesting what a committee member's perception might be of an interviewee. And they *might *think 'could have made more of an effort'. I am *not *saying 'tie good' - 'no tie bad' at all. And I am *not *saying a committee member will think that - but they might. I accept that many believe that what you wear makes no difference to others perception of you - or are just not bothered. But in an interview (forgetting for a moment whether the interview is in itself an anachronism) if you care what others think of you then why take that chance. Each to his or her own.
		
Click to expand...

And they might not think you should have made more of an effort if you're not wearing a tie, or they might think you're a bit of a tool if you turn up wearing a jacket and tie.  Getting riskier and riskier by the second...


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 21, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			We were instructed to wear jacket and tie when invited for the interveiw...

Interveiwed by the captain/ vice captian and secretery who had club blazers and shirt and tie.

No, i didnt feel comfortable and still think it was unnecessary. The interveiw (chat) was informal and didn't lend itself to require formal attire at all. I just think its another case of 'because thats how we've always done it'...

Things like that I will tolerate (have to). I agree with a common sense aproach when it comes to golfing attire and whats worn around the clubhouse.. Some rules seem to be for rules sake and not moving with the times though.
		
Click to expand...

Can't remember where you said you were joining (LGD?) but as I said a long time ago near the start of this thread, the clubs round here do cling on to tradition for the more formal occasions (quite rightly mostly), new members interviews being one of them though most have moved with the times in terms of smart casual wear, jeans etc.

My own view is that whenever you turn up for a meeting at work, job interview, golf club or whatever then if you are on time, well presented and well mannered then you will come over better. Now, whether that includes wearing a tie is a moot point and depends on personal preference. At work I don't, business casual is order of the day. If I have a customer meeting though I probably do, especially until I get to know them. It's horses for courses but turning it around, what would you think if you had turned up (say) smart but not suited and booted ......but the secretary and captain had been wearing torn jeans, scruffy trainers and Megadeth t-shirts?

I've no real cross to bear in this argument but I'd certainly say that most committees and club officials will make an effort to be smart and if you do the same they will have a better impression of you (rightly or wrongly) so why wouldn't anyone want to make the best impression they can?

As for car park golfers.......someone needs to start a new thread and stop hijacking yours lol


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			and we wonder why less and less people are joining golf clubs........

My friend had an interview at hayling, endorsed by 2 players in the scratch team (one of which is a county player), turned up fully suited and booted and got turned away.

i can only imagine its because he is a tradesman.
		
Click to expand...

Hayling is a very down to earth club with lots of tradesmen and ordinary working guys. He must have said or done something out of order to get turned down. His loss unfortunately as it's a great members club.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Hayling is a very down to earth club with lots of tradesmen and ordinary working guys. He must have said or done something out of order to get turned down. His loss unfortunately as it's a great members club.
		
Click to expand...


He reapplied 18months later and got accepted, very strange. Would agree though that it has a good atmosphere,i know a lot of people of there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

ger147 said:



			And they might not think you should have made more of an effort if you're not wearing a tie, or they might think you're a bit of a tool if you turn up wearing a jacket and tie.  Getting riskier and riskier by the second...
		
Click to expand...

Which is of course true - they might not think that I could have made more effort - though quite why they'd think me a bit of a tool for wearing a jacket and tie I don't know.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			I've no real cross to bear in this argument but I'd certainly say that most committees and club officials will make an effort to be smart and if you do the same they will have a better impression of you (rightly or wrongly) so why wouldn't anyone want to make the best impression they can?
		
Click to expand...

That's just all I suggest too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2014)

ger147 said:



			And they might not think you should have made more of an effort if you're not wearing a tie, or they might think you're a bit of a tool if you turn up wearing a jacket and tie.  Getting riskier and riskier by the second...
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure why anyone would be thought of as a tool just for wearing a jacket and tie ?!


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the tie has been taken out of proportion.

The question is how many would have turned down the society meet yesterday because it involved having to wear a tie and jacket afterwards
		
Click to expand...

This is an interesting one. I hear today that our seniors are struggling to get enough for a match at LB soon Phil because of the requirement of having to wear jacket and tie afterwards! We have a very busy group of seniors who are very sociable after their games (clubhouse is usually full of them mon/wed/fri) but as a group the majority clearly dont like to have to get dressed up post match!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			This is an interesting one. I hear today that our seniors are struggling to get enough for a match at LB soon Phil because of the requirement of having to wear jacket and tie afterwards! We have a very busy group of seniors who are very sociable after their games (clubhouse is usually full of them mon/wed/fri) but as a group the majority clearly dont like to have to get dressed up post match!
		
Click to expand...

Think they had the same problem last year as well. 

To me it's not really a hassle to have a shower and put a jacket and tie on for an hour or so afterwards. Just feels right 

Been doing it in many sports over the years.


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think they had the same problem last year as well. 

To me it's not really a hassle to have a shower and put a jacket and tie on for an hour or so afterwards. Just feels right 

Been doing it in many sports over the years.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Im the same (albeit I have to locate mine now I wear one so rarely now that I dont wear to work). Struck me as a bit strange but some of them are pretty set in their ways


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Yep Im the same (albeit I have to locate mine now I wear one so rarely now that I dont wear to work). Struck me as a bit strange but some of them are pretty set in their ways
		
Click to expand...


Do they have senior matches with any others in Beds because they all do the same after match dinner with Jacket and Tie ?


----------



## User62651 (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been a member of 5 clubs, all in Scotland and have never heard if an interview to join, never paid more than Â£300 subs either. If you live away from large population centres then it seems golf is cheap and not class linked.
Re car park golfers, clubs should appreciate that even if you are a carpark golfer now due to work and family commitments then at some point in the future after kids have grown up and you're retired then you'll probably practically live at the club so it evens out!


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do they have senior matches with any others in Beds because they all do the same after match dinner with Jacket and Tie ?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure tbh mate, just happened to be a converation in the bar today when I was there. They have plenty of other matches with a meal afterwards, assume they must agree no jacket and tie with most but its always enforced at LB


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2014)

fundy said:



			Not sure tbh mate, just happened to be a converation in the bar today when I was there. They have plenty of other matches with a meal afterwards, assume they must agree no jacket and tie with most but its always enforced at LB
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the only time it's non jacket and tie is juniors vs the club


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

Members of my Society which played at the Berkshire always wear jacket and ties for the after golf food. If you forget to wear the Society tie you get fined. Next course we are playing is mine, which only requires smart casual in the dining room, but everyone will still wear a jacket and tie. I personally like the idea, bit of tradition, and guarantees everyone has had a shower.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Members of my Society which played at the Berkshire always wear jacket and ties for the after golf food. If you forget to wear the Society tie you get fined. Next course we are playing is mine, which only requires smart casual in the dining room, but everyone will still wear a jacket and tie. I personally like the idea, bit of tradition, and guarantees everyone has had a shower.

Click to expand...

And you all looked very smart when you visited my track


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And you all looked very smart when you visited my track 

Click to expand...

 I thank you. Shame I couldn't say the same about you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Members of my Society which played at the Berkshire always wear jacket and ties for the after golf food. If you forget to wear the Society tie you get fined. Next course we are playing is mine, which only requires smart casual in the dining room, but everyone will still wear a jacket and tie. I personally like the idea, bit of tradition, and guarantees everyone has had a shower.

Click to expand...

One of the reasons why I enjoyed the day and will be there again at Blackmoor and joining the society - nice traditional society


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One of the reasons why I enjoyed the day and will be there again at Blackmoor and joining the society - nice traditional society
		
Click to expand...

 Good to hear, but I amazed you avoided a black ball in one of our other traditions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Good to hear, but I amazed you avoided a black ball in one of our other traditions.

Click to expand...


:mmm:

Too young ?


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:mmm:

Too young ? 

Click to expand...

 Too good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Too good.

Click to expand...


Happy to play off a higher handicap for them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2014)

Our club matches all use to be suited and booted for dinner after. We struggled to get teams as it adds at least another two hours onto an already long day. The club, with the support of most of the opponents who didn't really like it either, swapped it to an informal brunch in team colours before hand. Great way to get to know your opponents for the day and break the ice. 

We still have some prestigious matches which are still full jacket and tie regalia and I think will remain so. I have no qualms about these. They tend to be against some rather "traditional" clubs and have been going on for decades. If you put your name down to play you accept that is what you need to wear after.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 21, 2014)

I've always worn a suit and tie when I've been to Golf Club interviews (have been to 3 of my own, and 2 as a proposer of others.) I don't think I've ever been asked to dress up, but it's something I believe in. 

Strangely enough, when I attended the interview at my current club, the interviewer was wearing standard golfing attire. After the interview, we headed for a drink, and he thanked me for wearing a suit/tie. He obviously understood that I was showing respect, not just to the Club, but to the interviewer himself.

I fully understand that others don't share my opinions, but I won't be changing my approach any time soon...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I've always worn a suit and tie when I've been to Golf Club interviews (have been to 3 of my own, and 2 as a proposer of others.) I don't think I've ever been asked to dress up, but it's something I believe in. 

He obviously understood that I was showing respect, not just to the Club, but to the interviewer himself.

I fully understand that others don't share my opinions, but I won't be changing my approach any time soon...
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree mate.  I'd feel more comfortable wearing a suit and Tie than not for an interview. It doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Slab (Mar 22, 2014)

I understand there are clubs where the *respect *and *courtesy * etc _(that is being touted on here as traits of wearing a tie)_ but wont actually allow women members 

edit: obviously don't expect this off topic post to open that can of worms again


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 22, 2014)

I played St George's Hill this week, we had to wear jacket and tie for dinner.

Good luck applying for membership there if you turn up for your interview not wearing a tie.


----------



## andybarc (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm a hacker, but I'm great at interviews!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2014)

Slab said:



			I understand there are clubs where the *respect *and *courtesy * etc _(that is being touted on here as traits of wearing a tie)_ but wont actually allow women members 

edit: obviously don't expect this off topic post to open that can of worms again 

Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2014)

Past Captains Match and Dinner at club this evening.  Nice to see all the gents past captains wearing their smart Club Captains ties and jackets with pride - and so not done to turn up not wearing it - oh what an old fart stuck in the past club I'm a member of.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 22, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Past Captains Match and Dinner at club this evening.  Nice to see all the gents past captains wearing their smart Club Captains ties and jackets with pride - and so not done to turn up not wearing it - oh what an old fart stuck in the past club I'm a member of. 

Click to expand...

Not in this regard, that sounds like a tradition worth upholding, but certainly a totally different situation to that being discussed  a couple of pages ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Not in this regard, that sounds like a tradition worth upholding, but certainly a totally different situation to that being discussed  a couple of pages ago.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know.  But in an interview it's quite normal for an ex-captain or chairman to wear his jacket.  To the interviewee he might seem a bit stuffy - when in fact he is representing the club and members and so wearing his club jacket


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 22, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes I know.  But in an interview it's quite normal for an ex-captain or chairman to wear his jacket.  To the interviewee he might seem a bit stuffy - when in fact he is representing the club and members and so wearing his club jacket 

Click to expand...

I can see that bit too; not to go round and round in circles with the argument but I refuse to be judged on my suitability to join a golf club (and my potential contribution to that club) based on my ability to knot a piece of material around my neck, I will not be defined by such things


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			I can see that bit too; not to go round and round in circles with the argument but I refuse to be judged on my suitability to join a golf club (and my potential contribution to that club) based on my ability to knot a piece of material around my neck, I will not be defined by such things 

Click to expand...

Without going back over it all - I haven't been suggesting that you would be so judged.  All that I have said is that in the context of the interview - wearing a jacket and tie is a nice touch and would most probably be appreciated by the interviewers.  So why not just wear a j&t if you have one.  It's nice to be appreciated.


----------

